# Tuna Fishing Venice, La.



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

We finally got a break in the weather for the most part and made it offshore Thurs.-Sunday. Right now blue-water is pushed in very close to the passes despite all the high water from the river. On Saturday it was about 5 miles from South Pass. This just goes to show you that the river current is no match for the gulf current off the La. coast. In all that blue water that is out there, there is also a lot of bait. On Friday I saw thousands of flying fish all sizes, had one fly into the boat which immediately went into the live well, schools of 6-7 inch squid that would get up out of the water as the boat ran thru them, and bally-hoo everywhere. Along with all this bait, the fish have moved in as well. One of the most notable things with all this bait, is the amount of Pilot Whales. There are a lot more than usual so there must be a lot for them to eat out there. The Tuna fishing is about as good as it gets. Yellow fin Tuna are holding in a lot of different areas and they are averaging about 50-90lbs. The dolphin are starting to show up and are mixed in with the tuna. Capt. Will and myself both had a couple on the smaller side on Thurs. and Fri. but there were some in the 30lb. range brought in. There is a lot of grass and huge grass patches so I would say possibly by this weekend, considering the conditions out there, the dolphin should start to get thick. So right now what we have been catching consistently are Yellow fin Tuna and Amberjack. The dolphin are showing up and that should go off any time. Once the rip lines come together a little better then wahoo will be in the mix also. No matter what there is always a shot at a billfish. It is heating up offshore, right now the conditions couldn’t be better. Might have more bait—fish attractant—than we have had in a very long time, I am anxious to see how this plays out. We’ve got open days to fish, a few weekends are still open, but mostly weekdays which are generally more productive anyway. 

To see our latest video on You Tube click here: 




Capt. Damon McKnight
Super Strike Charters
1.800.318.1720

www.superstrikecharters.com
[email protected]


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Nice fish and video guys. I'll give the Capt. an A+. He seems to be my brother from another mother. Way to take charge and coach them in!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

looks like a heck of a trip capt. congrats and keep em comin.


----------

